# Antenna Question...hooking up two Antenna's



## bungi43 (Jan 17, 2011)

I live in zip code 47946. I can pick up stations out of South Bend very easily. I have two old Batwing RCA antenna's. My neighbor can pick up Chicago with his old set of rabbit ears.

My question is: Is there a simple way (not involving a rotor) that I can point one of these towards chicago, one towards south bend and get both sets of stations?

I've searched google and see stuff on couplers, splitters, etc...but I was wondering if any of you had tried this or the best way for it to work.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Hmm... You're only talking about a difference of 65-70 degrees. So you have to pick one or the other?
Try combining them with a simple cheap splitter and see if it works, should be okay for broadcast TV frequencies. There are more specialized devices called combiners but I've not sure what's inside, maybe something used for higher frequencies, though I'm sure that there are folks on here who know for sure.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

So how far are the stations from your sight, over the air?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Check with Radio Shack and see if an RF modulater would work for you.
By this i am thinking that you hook one antenna to the RF connection of the TV.
The second antenna would hook to the RF modulator and then you could use the red white and yellow connection to go to the TV.
This would keep the signals separate as I feel that combining the signals might make a mess of them all.
This would require you to switch Inputs on the TV when you changed from the antenna to the modulator.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103095


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

There is an item called a jointenna or something like that, as long as the 2 directions dont have stations with overlapping frequencies I think that would solve your problem. Check Solid Signal.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Jointenna would work for a single channel. Most all but 2 Chicago stations are UHF. It would (should) be possible to aim a yagi UHF antenna at 39 degrees for SouthBend, and a yagi hi-VHF/UHF antenna at Chicago 239 degrees, and join them with a splitter/combiner. Since each antenna is pointing in a different direction, and both cities are far enough distant to not have a very strong signal there, it should work. 

Another option would be just to use two separate tuners hooked to separate antennas, and select the city you want with the input on the TV.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Based on the 2 previous posts I found this at Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/CHANNEL-2512-Passing-Splitter-Combiner/dp/B00006JPEA/ref=pd_cp_e_0


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Try the $0.50 splitter first.


----------

